

Objc.io - periodical about best practices and advanced techniques in Objective-C - chriseidhof
http://objc.io

======
thomasjoulin
This is a great idea ! There is no lack of content on Mac/iOS topics on the
web, but I found it very hard to find in depth topics on good practices,
architectures etc. Question though : where's the RSS ?

~~~
chriseidhof
Thanks a lot. We focused on shipping the first issue, and now have time to
think about things like RSS feeds =)

------
parsee
I can't seem to find this story on the main part of the site?

